# Anyone think the Landlord/Tenant legislation in Ontario will be fixed?



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

For the Ontario Landlords out there. Here is an article about trying to fix our messed up legislation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Doubtful. Not many votes to be won there...


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Doubtful. Not many votes to be won there...


Unfortunately, I agree with you. I am hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

No. As long as there are vastly more tenant voters than landlord voters, and landlords don't pack up their units and sell to owners, as far as politicians are concerned, there is nothing broken here.

I am recently a landlord that sold to an owner.

hboy43


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

hboy43 said:


> I am recently a landlord that sold to an owner.
> 
> hboy43


hboy43, I don't understand...you sold to an owner of what?


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

If you feel there is a serious flaw with the act you should bring it to the attention of you MPP. Most MPPs (outside the NDP) have probably never given the Landlord/Tenant act any thought, since there are a lot other competing priorities.

Given that many renters do not vote, I suspect that landlord "voting block" is just as large. Especially if they make political donations.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with London Homes, one of the problems is that none of the Ontario Landlord groups ever get along. It seems there are no landlord activists either. Just people who collect membership fees. 

If you need a list of all the MPP's to email, you can find it on the tenant activist sites. Landlords don't ever close down the Landlord & Tenant Board either. 

If you read the FRPO document it quickly becomes apparent that about 5% of tenants need to be taken to the the landlord & tenant board per year. Of that group 2/3 of them actually pay their arrears. 

Which brings me to the point of application fees for evictions $170 each are awarded to the landlord in the Order and so the $170 is paid by the defaulting tenant in most cases. So about 66% of the fees charged are paid by the people who are struggling. This is actually prejudicial to the tenants. 

A landlord who does not maintain his property pays $60 in comparison. 

Despite how long it takes for a non payment case, this is nothing compared to the problems faced by a tenant paying their rent who also is trying to force their landlord to maintain their property. That takes 9 months probably. 

So basically the good landlords and good tenants are both losing while the bad tenants and landlords go unpunished.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Dana said:


> Unfortunately, I agree with you. I am hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


Same.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> So basically the good landlords and good tenants are both losing while the bad tenants and landlords go unpunished.


This is consistent with how our society works today. The many always suffer and pay for the few.


----------

